# grosse samba probleme



## hwei (8. Oktober 2003)

tach auch

- will ein netzwerk mit vorerst 2 rechnern einrichten über einen hub verbunden; suse linux 8.2 (dc42, ip=192.168.1.1) & winXP (dc60, ip=192.168.1.2)
- linux & win sind konfiguriert (ip, subnet, usw.)
- habe samba am laufen: smb & nmb running
- kann ein lokales laufwerk (freigabe) ohne probleme in win einbinden
- samba soll als pdc arbeiten tut es aber nicht
- winXP ist in der domain azubi eingetragen
- ich kann mich leider nicht an der domain anmelden!   warum?
- user sind auf unix und auf samba ebene eingetragen (name & passwort)
- beim anmelden erfolgt eine fehlermeldung: domain controller nicht erreichbar

- hier meine smb.conf:

# Samba config file created using SWAT
# from localhost (127.0.0.1)
# Date: 2003/10/06 15:42:58
# Global parameters
[global]
        workgroup = AZUBI
        netbios name = SAMBAPDC
        server string = samba server %v
        security = user
        encrypt passwords = Yes
        domain logons = Yes
        local master = Yes
        hosts allow = 192.168.1. /255.255.255.0
        log file = /var/log.%m
        domain admin group = @azubi
        domain logons = Yes
        os level = 65
        preferred master = Yes
        domain master = Yes
        guest account = yes
        browseable = Yes
#      domain groups = azubi,users,root
#      domain admin group = root,azubi,hwei
#      domain admin users = root,azubi,hwei
        username map= /usr/local/samba/users.map
[home]
        comment = home direktory
        path = /home/%u
        read only = No
        comment = home direktory
        path = /home/%u
        read only = No
        guest ok = Yes
        browseable = Yes
[gast]
        comment = gastverzeichnis
        path = /tmp/gast/
        read only = No
        guest ok = Yes
[public]
        comment = oeffentlicher ordner
        path = /home/public
        read only = No
        guest ok = Yes
        browseable = Yes
[freigabe]
        comment = allgemeine freigaben
        path = /Dokumente
        read only = No
        guest ok = Yes
        browseable = Yes

- smbclient -U dc60  ergibt
->added interface ip=192.168.1.1 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0




wer kann mir helfen?



mfg


----------



## tuxracer (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo

Ich kann so leider auch momentan keinen klar ersichtlichen Fehler erkennen, aber ich kenn eben Samba auch noch nicht so genau.

Falls Du Dich weiterhin mit Samba beschäftigen möchtest, empfehle ich Dir 2 Bücher

ISBN 3-8266-0620-5   MITP-Verlag 2003

ISBN 3-935922-15-9  das Samba Buch von SuSE Press

mit deren Hilfe sollte es kein Problem sein

Zeile für Zeile des  smb.conf  files zu analisieren, und eventuelle Änderungen durchzuführen.

Obwohl mittlerweile ist ja Samba Release 3 draussen, wo Active Directory Services integriert ist, und die Bücher werden dann nur noch kleinstenteils gültigkeit haben, für diese Version, aber Du wirst vermutlich ja noch mit ner 2er Release arbeiten


----------



## hwei (8. Oktober 2003)

danke erst ma


----------

